# Downloading pictures from FB



## kathya (Aug 17, 2020)

I have been gathering photos from my digital storage, slides and soon  scanned prints.  I zeroed in on the pictures I have in FB because I saw an ad offering to make a photo album of my FB pictures.  I tried it and it was fast but I don't want a hardcopy, I want digital.   I wonder if anyone knew how to use LR CC to gather up my FB pictures?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 17, 2020)

The Photos stored at FB are sub-quality.
Originals stored in Lightroom 3.3 (No longer called LRCC) are originals and can be grouped in albums there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2020)

Do you have the originals somewhere? Or are the only copies those that are stored at FB?


----------



## kathya (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm looking to download (easily) all of the pictures that I'm tagged in.  I'm not that popular but there are a few ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2020)

Not a Lightroom solution, but Google suggests this might work: How to Automatically Archive Every Facebook Photo You're Tagged In


----------

